# (no Fb) Lawnmower Strikes Again!



## Andre (Aug 2, 2015)

While tearing the Cub Cadet mower apart to sharpen the blades, I noticed on top of the deck one of the idler pulleys had an issue. It's mounted on a bearing, and the bearing self destructed! None of the balls are round anymore, the cage was torn up and sticking outside the bearing!

The bolt was so rusted I had to resort to "Sparky" measures. It took an eternity to grind off the head of the bolt, which was a mildly hardened grade 5 bolt. Indicated with three hash marks on top.

After the pulley was off, it was clear it was never made to be fixed, the pulley was sheet metal and welded together with the bearing inside.

Here is the pulley bearing before any work has been done, notice all the galling on the bottom of the shaft where its been spinning ever since the bearing gave up the ghost.





In order to remove that bearing, I have to turn that lip down or else it would block my effort to push it through.
Here it's after being turned:






Notice that pronounced RUST RING!!! I tried using my HF 1-ton arbor press with short cheater bar to push it out....not even close. It's been sitting with penetrating oil since last night, tomorrow I'll hit it with a torch and see if it pops free.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 2, 2015)

Andre;

  Go to a Cub dealer and get a new one. Probably won't be over $25.00. You could play with that but I bet the Farm when you get it apart it will be too distorted to reuse. The new pulley will have the bearing already installed. Some things just aren't worth taking the time with.

"Billy G"


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 2, 2015)

I was going to make new bearing cans for my MTD mower until I found out I could buy a pair complete assembles for about $25.  Hobby machining is fun and you increase your skills every time you touch a tool, but some things just aren't worth the effort.
.
.


----------



## 65BAJA (Aug 2, 2015)

Might it be easier (if you still want to make a project out of this) to just make new pulleys out of aluminum and press a new bearing in that? Who else could brag that they have billet aluminum pulleys on their Cub?


----------



## A618fan2 (Aug 2, 2015)

I've replaced every idler on my 12 year old Troy Bilt (MTD) mower deck, all the spindles twice, and the bearings once.  I think they wore out so often because I used to use the deck wash system after every mowing (cool in concept but really tough on bearings).  You might want to check your blade spindle cartridges as well.  Those go out at about the same rate as the idlers - but are much more expensive to buy outright.  If your bearings do go bad you can replace them alone (vs buying a new spindle assembly).  If you do, DO NOT buy Chinese bearings or you'll be swapping them out after a season or two.  

John (experience is a great, if not expensive, teacher).


----------



## Andre (Aug 2, 2015)

Using my (still a prototype) gas torch setup, I warmed the pulley to about 400F or so, and wailed on the bearing quite a bit. It moved a tad, however it's still not looking good. This week I will bring it to a friend who has a 20 ton press, should pop free! 

Bill, you are very right about mangling it at the press, I plan to space out 5-6 blocks around the edge of the pulley directly outside the bearing hub.

Bearing has already been ordered for $4, I had to order some stuff online anyway. Free shipping through amazon prime. I know it's probably nor worth it, but I can't let a sheet metal pulley beat me


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 2, 2015)

You do know by the time your done that idler pulley will be worth about $200.00 !! Just in time. Yes it's tuff to say enuff but somethings are worth the time others arent. But it's a learning Experiance for sure.


----------



## Andre (Aug 2, 2015)

Silverbullet said:


> You do know by the time your done that idler pulley will be worth about $200.00 !! Just in time. Yes it's tuff to say enuff but somethings are worth the time others arent. But it's a learning Experiance for sure.


Haha yes, it would be worth about that by now!

My shop doesn't pay much, I do make and sell products for precision smallbore and air rifles, however I'm waiting on an order to arrive before I start on another short production run. My job is low hours (~10h/week) so I don't feel bad about messing around in the shop. 



*******************UPDATE******** 

The bearing is free from the pulley, and the pulley remained straight and true! I used some blocks under the pulley and clamped just the bearing down to my mill table using a T but and bolt. Tightening the bolt, and the bearing just came out the bottom. Didn't take much pressure at all, not nearly enough to damage the table at all; I clamp my vise down tighter. I think it just needed a constant pressure and I'm sure the torch helped. 

For anybody who is curious about making a liquid fuel vapor torch, don't. It's not worth it! And that's coming from me. (Unless you want to study it and learn from it)

Pics tomorrow on the setup.

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 2, 2015)

We all at some time end up sticking more money in something than it's worth. I think it is rooted in an ancient tribal need to beat something into submission. I have a $40 Craigs list all terrain mower that is probably topping $1k worth of my labor and parts, and the engine is junk. It needs a bigger engine anyway. Learning things the hard way, Priceless. Mike


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 3, 2015)

With all that has been in the news the last couple years about kids getting run over with lawn mowers. I was afrade to open this thread.


----------



## cvairwerks (Aug 4, 2015)

Good luck on keeping a newer Cub Cadet running. I have a 2008 model with 52 hours on it that has had every rotating item on the deck replaced at least twice now. Four batteries and I am on the 5th belt. I bought a 1978 Kubota and the only thing it has needed is a belt and a battery. Drug it out for this summer and one freeze plug failed so it's getting all new ones.


----------

